# ID this plants, please



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Need help identifying those plants
I think this is Christmas moss but not sure













Second one just show up (hitchhike). At first it looked like dead naja grass but it's slowly growing and attaching itself to other plants or whatever it can rich


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

First one is not christmas. Maybe Java moss.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The second plant pics are way too murky and distant to identify. Can you take a pic of a stem in a clear glass and closer?

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

The second plant in question is the brown one, it does not have a stem but segments (3 from 1) like Christmas cactus. Should've mention this in a first post.
Will try to take better pic


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

First one is definitely Java moss.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It might be Juncus repens then.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for replies, first one-java moss.
More pic of the second one (the best I can do with my camera)













It's segmented and attach itself to the moss or whatever it can rich. Could be some kind of algae?


----------

